
Ask HN: What should I do the summer after I graduate college? - aroman
I&#x27;m graduating in May and starting a full-time job in early August. So, I have 10 weeks of freedom — no obligations, no responsibilities.<p>What should I do with this time?
======
HighlandSpring
If you have the means: travel.

~~~
Mz
If necessary, do it cheaply. This does not have to involve 5 star hotels. It
used to be a tradition to do things like backpack across Europe. Couch surfing
also potentially works. I did a lot of travel by visiting friends and family
in my twenties.

